# antibiotics to stay away from?



## Josh (Mar 12, 2008)

i will only take my desert tortoises to tortoise vets but just in case, aren't there some antibiotics that tortoises have bad reactions to? do some work better for RIs as opposed to other infections? whats the traditional RI treatment?


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 12, 2008)

What I have learned is that the only way to really know what is best for the bacterial infection is to have a culture done.
But it seems Baytril is the most used for RI. I'm Not sure what antibiotics that tortoises have bad reactions to or what drugs to stay away from when it comes to torts but I know there are some.


----------



## Itort (Mar 12, 2008)

One of the big ones, not an antibiotic but a wormer, is ivomectine.


----------



## ZippyButter (Mar 28, 2008)

josh said:


> i will only take my desert tortoises to tortoise vets but just in case, aren't there some antibiotics that tortoises have bad reactions to? do some work better for RIs as opposed to other infections? whats the traditional RI treatment?



This, I have to do more research. However, I've read that one of the side effects of baytril is: it could cause blindness in cats. For our torts, I don't know about their long term health issue if we keep applying antibiotics to them everytime they come down with RI. Because, as general knowledge, we know when we use antibiotics on human or animal, the medicine will kills both GOOD and BAD bacterias. So it leaves the immune system in jeopardy. I also try to locate a vet who practice alternative medicine besides the conventional one. If anyone has had any experiences in this department, please share your knowledge with the rest of us.


----------



## Itort (Mar 28, 2008)

I believe a product like benebac would be helpful in replacing good bacteria.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2008)

josh said:


> i will only take my desert tortoises to tortoise vets but just in case, aren't there some antibiotics that tortoises have bad reactions to? do some work better for RIs as opposed to other infections? whats the traditional RI treatment?



Baytril is most often used to clear up respiratory infections. It is very hard on the tortoise and sometimes causes to tissue around the injection site to die. It also stings really bad and some tortoises favor the leg injected for a few days afterwards. Baytril can be given orally also. Along with the injections, you can mix it 9 parts sterile saline to 1 part Baytril and flush the nares with it. 

The email letting us know about the de-wormer we should NOT EVER use on reptiles is spelled "ivermectin" This causes death. No one ever recovers from it.

Some vets prescribe Ceftazidime, but like a previous writer stated, it is best to do a culture or smear and see what types of critters you are trying to kill before trying any antibiotic.

Yvonne


----------

